# GT #42: Phoenix Suns (29-12) @ Milwaukee Bucks (16-25) - 1/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (29-12) vs Milwaukee Bucks (16-25) *

*When: Tuesdat 5PST/8EST 
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Boris Diaw [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Bucks Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Mo Williams [SG] Michael Redd [SF] Bobby Simmons [PF] Yi Jianlian [C] Andrew Bogut *


*Suns last 10*, (7-3) 









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP* ​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Uh oh, they been placed on guarded. They probably going to lose......

Any predictions who has a career high tonight?


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Who the **** cares, I want to see Strawberry on the floor and some Sean Marks too.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Diss you loser >_> The WTFU tour was fine, lol!!

Anyways, as for who'll have a career night... For the Suns, Nash has had a history of performing well against the Bucks, so I'll go with him for having a big night. For the Bucks, I predict Bogut will have a career night because of our paper-mache interior defense.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wanted to pick and choose when to use WTFU lol.

I also wanted to come up with a different advisory names including WTFU but no one answered me in last game thread.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Diss you loser >_> The WTFU tour was fine, lol!!
> 
> Anyways, as for who'll have a career night... For the Suns, Nash has had a history of performing well against the Bucks, so I'll go with him for having a big night. For the Bucks, I predict *Bogut will have a career night because of our paper-mache interior defense.*


ding ding ding!

honorable mention: Yi


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

IceMan23and3 said:


> ding ding ding!
> 
> honorable mention: Yi


Its not our fault Amare ****ed your woman.

Seriously dude, STFU with that drivel.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Bucks are up at the half 62-54. They got outscored in the 2nd quarter by 38-24. Nash's got 14 pts and 3 asts and Bogut has 11 pts and 9 rebs... I'm doing good on my predictions so far ^_^

To Diss - Umm I'll give a possible list of new words to use later on tonight or tomorrow if ya want, and then we can see what people think.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nah, you don't have to. Doesn't matter that much.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 114, Bucks 105*

Nash 37 pts (13-23) 4 rebs, 10 assists

Since I changed the advisory at halftime, Suns outscored them 60-43 . OK. That's just weird..


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> *Suns 114, Bucks 105*
> 
> Nash 37 pts (13-23) 4 rebs, 10 assists
> 
> Since I changed the advisory at halftime, Suns outscored them 60-43 . OK. That's just weird..


LOL, the "WTFU" magic continues!! And I called it right on the dot with Nash having a big game tonight ^_^ I was mostly right with Bogut who had a good night but not a career one.

Anyways, Suns usually turn things around in the second half of games, so it wasn't really a surprise that they did it again tonight. And boy oh boy, did Nash hit some cold-blooded triplet daggers in the final 2-3 minutes ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Other than the 2nd quarter, this is another game in which the Suns looked good. Now if only we can get BOTH Barbosa AND Bell to have a good game on the SAME night......


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

lmao Charlie V had 12 points after 1 quarter, but only finished with 17. Wow. I was expecting HUGE numbers from him.

And NASH! AMAZING game by him.

BTW... Diss, keep it on the advisory the whole year, even if we do go on a 15+ game win streak haha.


----------

